# How many times should a chi poop!



## aucifiel

Hi guys !

Here's yet another poop question. 

I've recently switched my puppy to orijen and his stools are nice and firm and dark however, when I first started, I think I was feeding too much. He was having quite a lot of stinky gas and pooping 5-6 times a day!!!!

I've reduced the already very low amount of food and now I'm only feeding less than 1/4cups a day...and the gas seems to have stopped.

Fluffers still likes to poop in ....leisurely batches, if that even makes sense. He'll poop a turd...and maybe poop another if he feels like it. If not, he just waits until the next time I let him out to pee...and he'll sneak a tootsie roll in there. 

Is this normal? Is it possible to train him to just poop twice a day? Or should I stop letting him out so often...? I let him out about 3-4x a day (breakfast, pee break, pee break, dinner)


----------



## bean

Oh this has been an ongoing thing in our home since we got Frodo a year ago. When we first got him he was on Royal C and he pooped 8 times a day. As I read more on this forum and got to know my Pet Planet lady we switched his food to grain free and less food, still pooped lots. Now we are raw feeders and he still poops a good 4-5 times a day. He is 6 pounds and very lean. I am chalking it up to his metabolism, if I cut his food anymore he loses weight and is very hungry but still going outside.We have a chi cross that only goes 2 to 3 times.


----------



## Kaila

It's pretty common for little puppies to have frequent bowel movements. I also would make sure you're not reducing his food TOO MUCH. Puppies need a lot more calories than an adult dog does because they're still growing.

He's probably having gas and large BMs because you just switched his food recently and he's still getting used to it. If you want to settle his stomach you can buy a can of pumpkin (try to get 100% pumpkin without any spices or sugar added-- not the stuff for pie filling) and plain, fat free/low fat yogurt with probiotics. Add a small spoonful of each to his morning meal. It should help to regulate him a bit.

As for Teddy, he's almost 2.5 years old, weighs 5 lbs, eats two meals a day and only poops once in the morning. He's eating ZiwiPeak kibble and Weruva canned food. When he was a puppy he would poop much more frequently.


----------



## svdreamer

Puppies poop more than an adult. My dogs usually poop once or twice a day, my baby about four to five times. This is normal fo a puppy. And do not restrict a puppies food that much, they need to calories to grow properly. Any time you change a dogs food, you need to do it gradually or you can get tummy upsets and gas. You need right now to take him out that often or he's going to, out of desperation, start pooping in the house. If he pees and poos each time you take him out, then don't change it, at least he is not pooping in the house. As he gets older and gets used to the new food, the poops will slow down. Patience.


----------



## OzChi

I got up the other morning and my 2 puppies had pooped 8 times between them in 8 hours! I was going to ask if this was normal and if I was overfeeding them (3x daily with canned food plus kibble always available) but my qn has been asked and answered - Thanks!


----------



## unicyclist

I have two chi's, one is 9 months second is 4 months. 

The older one eats twice a day and poops probably twice a day and was totally toilet trained within a week. She will bark once if she needs to go. 

However with the younger pup, she is taking longer to train. Feed her 3 times a day going on guidelines of the food its just under 2 times what the older one has. 

She will poop 3 times a day and is taken out at every opportunity, roughly its not longer than 2 hours apart during the day and at night she goes out about midnite, 3am, and then about 6am.


----------

